# Anybody know of a place that carries 10lb co2 tanks?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just went to Airgas (on Joe Lake Road in Dallas) to upgrade my 5lb tank. They only carry 5lb and 20lb tanks. I went with the 20lb because I thought I had built my new stand to accommodate a 20lber. I was wrong, the tank is a few inches too tall to fit under the stand. So, the first thing I need to do is see if they will take it back. The next thing I need to do is to track down a 10lb tank. Does anyone know if other Airgas stores carry 10lb tanks, or if anyone else local might?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think fish gallery sells them, I know the one on forest has 10lbs they filled mine a while ago, before jason-memo bought it.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Garland welding supply does. Located in Garland and Rockwall. Possibly elsewhere.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Try calling Bacon Fire Extinguisher Repair/Service. They could add a CGA-320 valve stem and hydro test a extinguisher canister. That is where I take to get my tanks recertified. Also check craigslist. If you have an Android phone, download the free app CraigsNotifica. The app will scan craigslist for you and alert you when it finds what your looking for. That is how I snipe the good deals. Sorry iPhone owners


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Try calling Bacon Fire Extinguisher Repair/Service. They could add a CGA-320 valve stem and hydro test a extinguisher canister. That is where I take to get my tanks recertified. Also check craigslist. If you have an Android phone, download the free app CraigsNotifica. The app will scan craigslist for you and alert you when it finds what your looking for. That is how I snipe the good deals. Sorry iPhone owners


jailhouse breaks, for the iphone just ask :snakeman:


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Airgas wound end taking the 20lb tank back and happened to have a 10lb in stock when I went back. Instead of doing a refund, they agreed to give me a free exchange next time.


----------

